# Vacuum Configuration 1965 AFB



## cnemike (Apr 12, 2018)

Does anyone happen to know what the correct vacuum configuration is for a 1965 GTO 389 with the AFB carburetor as it relates to the vacuum advance and the brake booster? There is one port on the back of the carburetor and as you know the only two ports in the manifold are in front for the PCV valve. It would seem that a T-fitting on the back of the carburetor would work. I have looked through several restoration books and online and cannot find a definitive diagram or picture of this set up.


----------



## Bob Conwill (Sep 16, 2016)

This is my setup on my 1965 GTO.Vacuum for distributor comes from hollow carburetor stud on passenger side of car.All the rest come from back of carburetor as photos show.


----------



## cnemike (Apr 12, 2018)

I have never seen a hollow carburetor stud before, is this original?

Never mind, I just looked up the part on the Ames Pontiac site and yes they do indeed make such a part. Ames part #N188G $13.00

I ordered one today. Thank you very much for your response. I don't know if I would have figured this one out without your help.

Thank you Bob!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

X2 on the hollow stud. Both my GTO's use them.


----------

